# 2005 turkey pic



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

I know its now summer but anyhow heres the picture of my first turkey ever that I shot this spring about an hour into the youth season. Hes jsut a jake but still it was such a thrill. It was an awsome day for me.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool pic. I bet ya must have been pumped watching him come in. lol


----------

